# Making A Small Aluminium Part On The Mini Lathe



## HMF (Dec 10, 2015)

Frank Hoose Video


----------



## Franko (Dec 10, 2015)

a very well made video.


----------



## Andre (Dec 11, 2015)

Check out ClickSpring's videos, very nicely done.


----------



## HMF (Dec 11, 2015)

And a clockmaker no less...I will be adding them to our Video Library.


----------



## higgite (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks, Nels. I like Frank Hoose's videos. Well made, informative,  to the point, without a lot of drama.

Tom


----------



## HMF (Dec 11, 2015)

The Hoose videos, at least about 37 of them, were added to our Video Library this morning. I will add the ClickSpring videos tonight.


----------

